# Talaga/Sadya'



## mataripis

The Tagalog words for really and naturally are Talaga and Sadya'.The second word is common in Southern Tagalog omitting the word Talaga.Manilans often use Talaga ( Really) but it is an expression with tone of question or uncertainty.The stronger form Tagalog of South used firmly Sadya' in expressions with certainty or it is naturally occuring. The samples: 1. Siya ba talaga ang nanalo? The answer-  oo or talaga naman.2.) Bakit ba ganyan siya magsalita ang bilis! The answer- Papaano Taga Batanggas siya. Ganyan sadya' ang pananalita nila.( the manilan form- e kasi taga Batanggas siya.Talagang ganiyan ang salita nila.


----------



## robinkyle

Hi ,May I have one question that Sadya searched in google translation, its meaning is as below:
--quote
knowingly
sadya, kusa, tikis

deliberately
kusa, sadya, tikis
purposely
sinadya, kusa, sadya, tinikis, kinusa, tikis

intentionally
sinasadya, sadya, sinadya, kusa, tinitikis, tinikis

on purpose
sadya, planado

practically
halos, talaga, totoo, tunay, sadya, sa kapaki-pakinabang na paraan

willfully
sadya, sinadya, kinusa, tinikis, tikis, kusang-loob

adjective
intentional
intensyonal, sadya, intensyunal, sinadya, sinasadya, kusa
willful
matigas ang ulo, sadya, mapanlinlang, kusa, sinadya, sutil
--unquote

Can you help to explain and give some examples for using ways? because i always heard this words from many filipino,im always confused about this word.

Thank you


----------



## FiLoCo

robinkyle said:


> Hi ,May I have one question that Sadya searched in google translation, its meaning is as below:
> --quote
> knowingly
> sadya, kusa, tikis
> 
> deliberately
> kusa, sadya, tikis
> purposely
> sinadya, kusa, sadya, tinikis, kinusa, tikis
> 
> intentionally
> sinasadya, sadya, sinadya, kusa, tinitikis, tinikis
> 
> on purpose
> sadya, planado
> 
> practically
> halos, talaga, totoo, tunay, sadya, sa kapaki-pakinabang na paraan
> 
> willfully
> sadya, sinadya, kinusa, tinikis, tikis, kusang-loob
> 
> adjective
> intentional
> intensyonal, sadya, intensyunal, sinadya, sinasadya, kusa
> willful
> matigas ang ulo, sadya, mapanlinlang, kusa, sinadya, sutil
> --unquote
> 
> Can you help to explain and give some examples for using ways? because i always heard this words from many filipino,im always confused about this word.
> 
> Thank you



Hi,

For me _sadya_ more closely resembles _deliberately_ or _intentionally_.  For example,

_*sadya* siyang maganda_ - he/she is *intentionally* beautiful
_*sadya*ng binigay niya ang libro sa kanya_ - he/she *purposefully* gave the book to him/her

Hope that helps.


----------



## mataripis

Use them all in the sentence and I will provide corrections. I am not aware that they have multiple meanings. Sadya is different from Sinadya(intentionally done)


----------

